# Joe Paterno Dies



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

from LA Times:



> Joe Paterno, the Ivy League-educated coach who transformed sleepy Penn State University into a national football power with an academics-based philosophy only to see his career end abruptly and his legacy tarnished by a child sex abuse scandal involving a former assistant coach, has died. He was 85.
> 
> Paterno died Sunday morning in State College, Pa., his family announced.
> 
> ...


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP good sir..


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.
Joe Paterno has meant more to me than anyone. I am proud to say that he has been a very large part of my life since I enrolled at Penn State in 1963 when he was an up and coming quarterback coach. I attended all PSU home games from 1963 through 2007 with the exception of the first 4 home games in 1967 while I was working in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. He has always been and always will be my greatest hero.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It is shame a coach under him is always going to be a footnote in his bio.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

College football won't be the same without him......R.I.P. Joe.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

RIP JoePa

In my opinion, all of the recent stress the media put on him definitely shortened his time here.

May he rest in peace,
Kevin


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"Kevin F" said:


> RIP JoePa
> 
> In my opinion, all of the recent stress the media put on him definitely shortened his time here.
> 
> ...


I wondered that as well... Since he still wanted to coach just a few months ago... It seems like a very fast decline in health to get to his death so quickly here.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I wondered that as well... Since he still wanted to coach just a few months ago... It seems like a very fast decline in health to get to his death so quickly here.


Yeah I agree. I guess that's what major stress can do to a man.

Kevin


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

While that may be true, how much is his own fault? Perhaps if he had acted differently years ago he would not have caused all the needless stress he experienced over the last several months.

Those who refer to him as some kind of hero, or a quasi-god or anything other than what he was--an imperfect human being--are being rather foolish. To many, everything he did was negated by his protecting a child rapist who worked under him. How sad.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This says it well. Cry for victims, not Paterno.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The local press around here (near Lancaster) is spending huge amounts of time on Joe Paterno's death. Wall-to-wall coverage as though it was a tragic ending or a national emergency or something. I've lived in PA all of my life and I just don't get it. He was a college football coach. Mention it on the news and spend a few minutes on it and move on. Enough already.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I for one am hoping he does not "rest in peace".


----------

